# how long for ten e to kick in



## littlemoney31 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can the experienced users of tren e tell me how long should one expect to begin experiencing the positive effects of tren e.  I had heard this drug billed as the best thing since sliced bread...but gotta say that now, in week 4, i dont get the hype.  first 2 weeks at 400mg and 2nd 2 weeks at 600mg with plans to maintain at 600 for 10weeks.  stacked with test e 500mg/wk and sust 500mg/wk.  Are my expectations too high too fast?  I know its not a majic bullet but it sure seems that everyone describes it that way.  Wheres my increased vascularity i was promised...the drastic jump in strength...the extreme anabolic effects?  Is this a highly counterfeited drug or typically underdosed as it seems everything else out there is these days?  your perspective on this one would be appreciated.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Be patient.  The last thing you want it too much tren e floating around your system.  It's nothing like tren a where you can loose all the effects in just a few days.  IF you take too much and start to experience some of those nasty sides, all I can say is benzos and ganja for you until it leaves your system, because time is all that will help you.  

I took too much tren enan before and swore never to touch the stuff again.  I now know better and only use tren ace where I can adjust my dose "on the fly" so to speak.  Tren enan is for those who know exactly how much to take.  Good luck finding your sweet spot, hope you don't get any sides bro.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

Tren a gives me just the same and then some, I played with tren a till I found what was right for me, leaves the body a lot faster so I could adjust more. Tren e I never go over 400mg wk and it is great, but im like vic I like tren a alot better.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 4, 2010)

when you say nasty sides...what are you referring to?  tren cough?  i have read manyof the sides to beware of but what ones specifically scare people that are longer term with tren enan?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 4, 2010)

littlemoney31 said:


> when you say nasty sides...what are you referring to?  tren cough?  i have read manyof the sides to beware of but what ones specifically scare people that are longer term with tren enan?



Cough is nothing...it's those nasty, stinky, night sweats, as well as a few other sides.

/V


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

You shouldve researched this before going on....how old are you?


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 4, 2010)

Im just about to give tren e ago myself, i have done many many cycles but never felt ready for tren before. I should have done more research and got some tren a but couldnt get it so tren e it is. I will stick to 250mg to 300mg a week and see how i react. Ive used many other compounds but im hoping i will cope with the choice i have made. I also would like to know roughly how long before you may feel and see the results so any advice would be cool.
Cheers.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

I did a small search and came up with this


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 4, 2010)

from what i have seen about 3-5 weeks.  To he who stated that i should have done research.  I did.  Im 10 idiot.  Im just asking some basic questions now that im living it.  I can read about climbing a mountain all day but actually climbing it...i might ask a few basic questions along the way that i may have read.


----------



## downtown (Mar 4, 2010)

in my experience tren E effects kick in between weeks 4-6, thats when you really notice it kicking in.  Tren Ace is much better because you can see and feel the difference within a week or so.


----------

